# Epiphone ES-339 "Inspired By Gibson"??



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey all. I've never owned a hollow body and really don't like the massive body 335 type. Has anyone played the new "Inspired by Gibson" Epiphone ES- 339's? I see they are reasonably priced so thought I might possibly snag one and give it a try.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

error...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong with those 339s. Light, comfortable to play, good pickups.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they the same size a an LP or a little bigger?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't know what it is exactly, but I prefer the finish on the older Epiphones (I could be imagining a difference, but it seems 10-15 years ago they look different). That said, the new ones - I have a 2020 EPi 335 - have better pickups and electronics generally. Gretsch makes some nice guitars in the same price range in a LP size. Avoid the Bigsby versions.


----------



## hagfan (Apr 7, 2011)

I picked up a burst "Inspired By" 339 a couple weeks ago. I had one of the original Epi 339's several years ago.
There is no comparison between the 2, the new IBG's are far, far superior in every way. It needed a minor setup, which was no surprise. 
Gibson really made sure these lived up to their new philosophy. I'm not sure if that translates thru the entire Epi & Gibson line, but I could not be happier with my Epi Inspired by Gibson ES-339. BTW, I have played the IBG Les Paul's as well, they are really, really nice as well.
I wouldn't hesitate, you could probably still score an original run one, seems that they are always a bit better.

My 2 cents worth .....


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I got the previous generation 339 Pro a year and a half ago, intending to gig it but... I was impressed by the general build quality. No desire to swap out the stock Alnico Classic Pro pickups that can be coil split via push/pull vol pots. The neck profile was not as thick as I prefer -- kinda like a 60s slim, but still quite playable for me. I'd love to try the new 'inspired' line to see if they bulked up the neck a little (now touted as "hand-rolled C-shaped"), but I think they dropped the coil splitting.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I forget whether it was a Gibson or Epi, but I picked up a 339 at L & M and it just felt...wrong. I didn't even plug it in. That's not a criticism. More of a discrepancy between what I expected and what I found.

The review of the Collings I-35 LC in the current issue of Guitar Player notes that it is 15" at its widest, rather than the 16-1/2" of a 335. The 339 is 13" at its widest point; the same width as a Les Paul, apparently. Me, I find that too small.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Semi-Hollowbody (sorry for being nitpicky)


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve owned and Epi and a Custom Shop 339.
Both made some very nice sounds.

I’d still highly suggest the Casino over both.
I’m guessing you are looking for a true hollow body sound.

Either the Casino or that epiphone century model with the single P90’ in the neck and a nice fat neck.

Full disclosure, very cheap feeling guitars.
That doesn’t take away from the fun factor.
And I find that they can sound great.

Here’s a video of my son playing the epiphone century reissue jk not my son:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The 339 is 13" at its widest point


My Epi 339 and Casino Coupe are actually just a smidge over 14" at the widest point.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Unless you're dead set on Epiphone, have you considered something from the Ibanez line? They make wonderful smaller-bodied semi-hollows.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Dave,
I googled for width specs on the models, and that's what came up. Admittedly, 13" struck me as kind of narrow when I saw it. That led me to look up the width of a Les Paul, and when I saw that the 339 and LP were being described as identical widths, I was a little surprised, but accepted it as is. I guess I need to rethink what I learned about Clinton pedophile rings in the basement of that pizzeria, now. Honestly, if you can't trust the internet, who CAN you trust?

A 14" width seems much more reasonable, although still too narrow for my own tastes. I'm a little more conservative when it comes to hollow bodies. I like a jazz box to feel like one, and for me a smaller body just feels wrong. Maybe it's a matter of the additional body width resonating against my chest differently. I might be overdoing it, but for me there are many tactile/haptic aspects of guitars that affect how they feel to us and how they affect our playing. As I've noted in past, I like mahogany necks because I can feel the note vibrating through the neck and I find it assists my finger vibrato. Perhaps the wider body, encompassing more of my chest, makes me appreciated "big" chords played further down on the neck a little more, because I can feel them acoustically a little more.

Before it got stolen, I used to have a late '50s Epiphone Windsor. It was a wide-body single-cutaway fully-hollow guitar with a deliciously wide mahogany neck and floating bridge, resembling an ES-125. When the body resonates, you kind of lose interest in playing anything above the 7th or 8th fret.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> A 14" width seems much more reasonable, although still too narrow for my own tastes. I'm a little more conservative when it comes to hollow bodies. I like a jazz box to feel like one, and for me a smaller body just feels wrong. Maybe it's a matter of the additional body width resonating against my chest differently. I might be overdoing it, but for me there are many tactile/haptic aspects of guitars that affect how they feel to us and how they affect our playing. As I've noted in past, I like mahogany necks because I can feel the note vibrating through the neck and I find it assists my finger vibrato. Perhaps the wider body, encompassing more of my chest, makes me appreciated "big" chords played further down on the neck a little more, because I can feel them acoustically a little more.


I can fully understand and appreciate this, my friend.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, at this point I'm not sure what to get. I want something semi-hollow and not massive. I was going to buy one on line but think I'll just wait until next time I'm at the guitar store. Too many options.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

pat6969 said:


> Thanks for the responses, at this point I'm not sure what to get. I want something semi-hollow and not massive. I was going to buy one on line but think I'll just wait until next time I'm at the guitar store. Too many options.


I picked up the Eastman version of a 339 a few weeks back, after trying it in store. What I did not reckon on is neck dive on strap - who tries a guitar on a strap in a store? -, the smaller body means shorter means neck is out there further, semi-hollow = light body/anchor end. Manageable with a suede backed strap, I guess, but I was quite put off it at first.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

keto said:


> I picked up the Eastman version of a 339 a few weeks back, after trying it in store. What I did not reckon on is neck dive on strap - who tries a guitar on a strap in a store? -, the smaller body means shorter means neck is out there further, semi-hollow = light body/anchor end. Manageable with a suede backed strap, I guess, but I was quite put off it at first.


Ya, I always wondered why they didn't make an anchoring point on the upper horn. I realize it's hollow there but they could have added a small block of wood for the button to screw into, might alleviate any neck dive issues.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’ve owned a few of these (Gibson CS-356, Gibson ES-339 & Epi ES-339 Pro) and the body is a hair wider than a Les Paul. I ended up settling on an ES-Les Paul as the shape felt more familiar & the high fret access was better IMO.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This pic might be of interest and helpful...
Gibson ES 339 compared to Gibson ES 335


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope. Inspired by Ibanez. 

83 AM205 in a Gibson 339 case.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BEACHBUM said:


> Nope. Inspired by Ibanez.
> 
> 83 AM205 in a Gibson 339 case.
> View attachment 362125


VERY NICE!


----------



## hagfan (Apr 7, 2011)

BEACHBUM said:


> Nope. Inspired by Ibanez.
> 
> 83 AM205 in a Gibson 339 case.
> View attachment 362125


Absolutely beautiful guitar !!!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

For those concerned about ES339 neck dive (which wasn't an issue for me), here's an option with two benefits -- add a Les Trem II tremolo! I'm amazed how smooth and stable this trem unit is, and completely reversible if you don't like it. No hangups with the stock bridge, although I deburred the saddle ends and grooves.
There is a catch, however, the extra height makes for a more than snug fit in a generic flat top hardshell case. I've yet to try it in a case with arched top.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just a followup. I was in Wentworth in Penticton today and they had the pelham blue IBG 339. Action was pretty high so I got the sales guy to work on it a bit. Though he isn't a tech, he seemed to know what he was doing. Long story short, after giving it a little relief and lowering the action, it buzzed like a hive of bees! I was quite disappointed as it felt like a pretty good instrument. I'm thinking it may have needed a fret level. I'll keep looking until I find a good one as it sounded great.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have an earlier Epiphone 339 Pro. 
Awesome playing, low action. Good pickups, useable tones, with the occasional three way switch glitch.

It feels as good as well setup, quality, Japanese guitar to me.


----------



## ook ook (Jun 3, 2021)

pat6969 said:


> Just a followup. I was in Wentworth in Penticton today and they had the pelham blue IBG 339. Action was pretty high so I got the sales guy to work on it a bit. Though he isn't a tech, he seemed to know what he was doing. Long story short, after giving it a little relief and lowering the action, it buzzed like a hive of bees! I was quite disappointed as it felt like a pretty good instrument. I'm thinking it may have needed a fret level. I'll keep looking until I find a good one as it sounded great.


I have heard some of the newer epiphones have issues like you mentioned. 339s are great guitars imo, so definitely keep on the lookout


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> ...I used to have a late '50s Epiphone Windsor. It was a wide-body single-cutaway fully-hollow guitar with a deliciously wide mahogany neck and floating bridge, resembling an ES-125. ...


 More like an ES-225 to me.


----------



## Bluestone (Nov 2, 2021)

I was wondering about the new C-shaped neck profile on the Epi 339 Inspired by Gibson as opposed to the older D-shaped versions. Is the new C-shaped chunkier, slimmer or more comfortable than the previous D-shaped neck profile? Any experience in this regard? Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

When I (briefly) tried the Epi Inspired by Gibson (IBG) 339 and the Dot. I found the neck profiles on both of the IBG's to be slightly more "rounded" than the older Epi 339 and Epi Casino Coupe that are described as having "D" shaped profiles. I would call the IBG neck profiles a "soft C".

@hagfan and @DavidP ...any specific comments about the neck profiles on the IBG's?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The reason I sold my Gibson ES339 was the access to the upper frets sucks. The cut-a-way is so small your hands won't fit. So if you want to play a little higher up the neck you have to play the thing with your hand totally on top of the fretboard and no thumbs, like Jeff Healey.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I want to play like Jeff healey


----------



## Bluestone (Nov 2, 2021)

greco said:


> When I (briefly) tried the Epi Inspired by Gibson (IBG) 339 and the Dot. I found the neck profiles on both of the IBG's to be slightly more "rounded" than the older Epi 339 and Epi Casino Coupe that are described as having "D" shaped profiles. I would call the IBG neck profiles a "soft C".
> 
> @hagfan and @DavidP ...any specific comments about the neck profiles on the IBG's?


How is the upper fret access of the 339 compared to, say, a 335 or LP. It appears from the photos that the lower cutaway on the 339 is tighter/narrower than either the LP or 335 that have apparent more open cutaways while remaining about the same depth? The concern is that the cutaway on the 339 may be about as deep but not as wide to accommodate the hand as well, thus crowding it and impeding access in that way - if that makes any sense...lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm no help to you at all Any fret beyond about the 15th on my guitar just collects dust.


----------



## Bluestone (Nov 2, 2021)

greco said:


> I'm no help to you at all Any fret beyond about the 15th on my guitar just collects dust.


Lol.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

@Bluestone, re: ISG necks vs the earlier version... I've played a couple and the ISG "C" neck is (for me) more comfortable/playable than the "D", at least for my style. It's also a little beefier in thickness in a good way (I don't like shallow necks).


----------



## hagfan (Apr 7, 2011)

greco said:


> When I (briefly) tried the Epi Inspired by Gibson (IBG) 339 and the Dot. I found the neck profiles on both of the IBG's to be slightly more "rounded" than the older Epi 339 and Epi Casino Coupe that are described as having "D" shaped profiles. I would call the IBG neck profiles a "soft C".
> 
> @hagfan and @DavidP ...any specific comments about the neck profiles on the IBG's?


I would describe the neck shape as a "fuller D", definitely not a C shape, a D with a little more roundness ...

I love the neck on it, very, very comfortable.


----------



## m7flat5 (Nov 4, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> I don't know what it is exactly, but I prefer the finish on the older Epiphones (I could be imagining a difference, but it seems 10-15 years ago they look different). That said, the new ones - I have a 2020 EPi 335 - have better pickups and electronics generally.


Personally, I like the older Korean Epiphones a lot more than the newer ones coming out of China. I recommend that no matter how good the specs look on paper, try before you buy. I know it is harder to do this in rural Canada than in the big city. Thank goodness for Long & McQuade's return policy, but please don't abuse it (or you will ruin it for the rest of us).


----------



## NedK (9 mo ago)

The ES339 Inspired By Gibson isn't a light guitar. It's actually pretty heavy, not as a Les Paul, but pretty close. 



Chito said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with those 339s. Light, comfortable to play, good pickups.


----------



## NedK (9 mo ago)

These are pretty good, actually. They do a lot of work by hand, so you get a pretty consistent product, not a lot of duds, great value for money. But it's always a good idea to inspect a guitar closer and to feel it in your hands. 



m7flat5 said:


> Personally, I like the older Korean Epiphones a lot more than the newer ones coming out of China.
> 
> Personally, I like the older Korean Epiphones a lot more than the newer ones coming out of China. I recommend that no matter how good the specs look on paper, try before you buy. I know it is harder to do this in rural Canada than in the big city. Thank goodness for Long & McQuade's return policy, but please don't abuse it (or you will ruin it for the rest of us).


----------

